# أسس لزواج مسيحي سعيد



## petit chat (3 مايو 2010)

*أسس لزواج مسيحي سعيد*​*القراءات: 
متى 4:19-6 "فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟» وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ".
كولوسي 18:3-19 "أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ، اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا يَلِيقُ فِي الرَّبِّ. أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، احِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ، وَلاَ تَكُونُوا قُسَاةً عَلَيْهِنَّ". 
تيطس 4:2-5 "لِكَيْ يَنْصَحْنَ الْحَدَثَاتِ أَنْ يَكُنَّ مُحِبَّاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ وَيُحْبِبْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ، مُتَعَقِّلاَتٍ، عَفِيفَاتٍ، مُلاَزِمَاتٍ بُيُوتَهُنَّ، صَالِحَاتٍ، خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَدَّفَ عَلَى كَلِمَةِ اللهِ". *
*أريد منذ البداية أن أأكِّد على حقيقة رائعة جداً تتعلق بالزواج المسيحي، وهذه الحقيقة تقول بكل وضوح وجلاء أن الله هو المصمم والمخطط للزواج، وأن فكر الله بخصوص الزواج يتلخص في أن يكون الزواج مصدر فرح وسعادة وهناء لكل من الرجل والمرأة. فالزواج المسيحي يجب أن يكون زواجاً سعيداً ومفرحاً ومشبعاً للزوجين من النواحي الروحية والنفسية والجسدية، فالله يحب الإنسان ويريد له أن يفرح، خصوصاً في الزواج.*

*في الواقع إن أول قصيدة حب أو أول عبارات تعكس الفرح والسعادة نطق بها الإنسان كانت عبارة آدم التي عبّر بها عن دهشته عندما رآى حواء حين قال: "هَذِهِ الْآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَتْ" (تكوين 23:2). *

*لقد بحث آدم عن معيناً ونظيراً له بين كل المخلوقات، ولكنه لم يجد. وبعد أن خلق الله حواء، امتلأ قلب آدم بالحب والسعادة لأنه أخيراً وجد المعين والنظير. وكأن لسان حاله كان يقول: أخيراًَ وجدت من يكملني ويكلمني، ووجدت من ينهي آلام وحدتي، ومن سيكون عزيزاً عليّ لأني أشاركه اللحم والعظم. آهٍ ما أجملها وما أروعها من امرأة. إنها تناسبني تماماً. لقد فرح آدم بشريكة حياته، فرح بزوجته حواء وهذا الفرح يجب أن يكون عنوان كل زواج لبني وبنات آدم وحواء.*

*الصورة الجميلة والرائعة لأول زواج في التاريخ تشوّهت بفعل السقوط في الخطية، ودخل إلى الحياة الزوجية كل أشكال النّكد والخصام، لدرجة أصبح الحديث عن المشاكل الزوجية وإرشاد المتزوجين يفوق الحديث عن مسببات السعادة والفرح والانسجام الدائم والألفة الحميمة.*

*قرأت قولاً لاذعاً وساخراً وقاسياً لأحد المتشائمين يتحدث عن الزواج العصري: 
في السنة الأولى من الزواج، يتكلم الرجل والمرأة تسمع.
في السنة الثانية في الزواج، تتكلم المرأة والرجل يسمع.
في السنة الثالثة من الزواج، يتكلم الرجل والمرأة، والجيران يسمعون*
*.*
*إن مثل هذه الصورة السلبية يجب أن لا تدخل بيوتنا وأسرنا، بل يجب أن يكون زواجنا مسيحياً وجميلاً ورائعاً يعكس إرادة الله للجنس البشري. والواقع أننا نجد في كلمة الله الكثير من الصفات اللازمة للحفاظ على الزواج في صفاته وجماله ونقاوته، وفي هذا الصباح أريد أن أتحدث عن ثلاثة أمور أساسية ولازمة ليكون الزواج مصدر فرح وهناء وسعادة لكل من الزوج والزوجة.*

*1. الزواج المسيحي السعيد هو الزواج الذي يعطي للرب يسوع المسيح مركز الصدارة والأولوية في البيت: إذا أراد أي واحد منا أن يبني أسرة صالحة ومحبة وسعيدة، فيجب أن يعطي للرب يسوع الفرصة لبناء مثل هذه الأسرة كما نقرأ في مزمور 1:127 "إِنْ لَمْ يَبْنِ الرَّبُّ الْبَيْتَ فَبَاطِلاً يَتْعَبُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ".*
* وفي الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 1:3-4 نقرأ على أن الرب يسوع هو الباني الحقيقي للبيت: "مِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الْقِدِّيسُونَ، شُرَكَاءُ الدَّعْوَةِ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، لاَحِظُوا رَسُولَ اعْتِرَافِنَا وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَتِهِ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ، حَالَ كَوْنِهِ أَمِيناً لِلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ، كَمَا كَانَ مُوسَى أَيْضاً فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِهِ. فَإِنَّ هَذَا قَدْ حُسِبَ أَهْلاً لِمَجْدٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مُوسَى، بِمِقْدَارِ مَا لِبَانِي الْبَيْتِ مِنْ كَرَامَةٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ بَيْتٍ يَبْنِيهِ إِنْسَانٌ مَا، وَلَكِنَّ بَانِيَ الْكُلِّ هُوَ اللهُ".*

* أجل أيها الأحباء. أي بيت بدون الرب يسوع هو بيت يعاني من الفراغ والضحالة الروحية، فالأسرة بحاجة للرب، لأن يسوع وحده يمدّ الزواج بقوة فائقة تساعد على دوامه. فالزواج الناجح والدائم هو إنجاز عظيم، وليس من السهل أن يعيش رجل وامرأة كل أيام حياتهما تحت سقف واحد بمحبة وتفاهم وانسجام دون تدخل السماء.*

*كذلك نحتاج الرب يسوع في حياتنا الزوجية لأنه يوفر لنا محبة إلهية فائقة كما كتب الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 7:4-8 "أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ. وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ".*

* فالحب الحقيقي يأتي من الله، وعندما يكرس العروسان حياتهما لشخص الرب يسوع، فإن محبته تدفن في حياة كل واحد منهما. أي أن المحبة الحقيقية بين الزوجين لا تكون مجرد محبة بشرية، ولكن الرب يسوع يمد الزوجين بالقدرة على محبة غير عادية لبعضهما البعض، محبة لا تزعزعها عوامل الزمن والمرض.*

*نقرأ في أفسس 25:5 "أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا". ونحن نعرف أن الرب يسوع أحب الكنيسة وهي في أبشع صورها. فالكنيسة هي نحن البشر الخطاة والأشرار، ومع ذلك أحبنا الرب يسوع بالرغم من كل آثامنا. وهذه المحبة لا تعتمد على العواطف والمشاعر التي تتقلب وتتغير كل يوم، بل هي محبة إلهية فياضة منبعها نعمة الله التي لا تنضب. *

*يحذّرنا الله بلسان بولس الرسول من الزواج غير المتكافئ، أي من زواج إنسان مؤمن من شخصٍ غير مؤمن، حيث نقرأ في رسالة كورنثوس الثانية 14:6-15 "لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟"*

*مثال: إن أفضل شيء في زوجتي هيام ليس أنها جميلة ورائعة وطيبة القلب وطباخة ماهرة، بل أفضل ما فيها هو إيمانها ومحبتها لشخص الرب يسوع له المجد، وأنا ألمس هذه المحبة تتدفق من قلب زوجتي إليّ. أي أن أكثر شيء جذّاب في زوجتي هي حياتها الروحية، فهي تحب الرب من كل قلبها، ولأنها تحب الرب، فهي تحبني وتحب أولادنا. فالمحبة في حياتها هو ما يهمني أكثر شيء، وليس الشكل الخارجي الذي يتغيّر ويتبدّل مع مرور الزمن.*

*2. الزواج المسيحي السعيد هو الزواج المؤسس على المحبة المكرّسة والدائمة بين الزوج والزوجة: تمر الحياة الزوجية في لحظات صعبة وقاسية مثل المرض أو السفر أو الضيقة المالية أو السكن الصعب وغير المناسب، أو تمرد أحد الأولاد أو البنات أو الطرد من العمل أو تغيير مكان السكن. وجميع هذه الظروف تضع الزواج في امتحان صعب، وبالتالي فإن الشيء الوحيد الذي يحافظ على الزواج في الظروف الصعبة هو الحب المكرّس من الرجل والمرأة تجاه بعضهما البعض. قال الرب يسوع له المجد في يوحنا 33:16 "فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ". وهذا الضيق يأتي على الحياة الزوجية، لذلك حتى يصمد هذا الزواج، فإن الزوجين يحتاجان المحبة، وليس مجرد العواطف أو الشهوات. فالعواطف تأتي وتذهب، والإنسان المسيحي لا يبقى مع شريك حياته طالما بقي الحب، بل يبقى معه باستمرار، وبالتالي إن ذهب الحب يبطل الزواج. فالحب ليس مجرّد شعور متغيّر، بل تكريس وعطاء.*

*أحياناً قد يشعر الزوج أو تشعر الزوجة بأن حياتهم فارغة من الحب والمشاعر الجميلة، وقد يفكر الواحد أن الزوج أصبح مجرّد واجب وليس علاقة مكرّسة أمام الرب، وفي هذه الحالة علينا أن نصلي إلى الله لتفيض محبته فينا، وبالتالي تفيض هذه المحبة باتجاه شريك الحياة.*
*ليس فقط المرض أو قلة المال أو السفر، ومشاكل الأولاد أو غيرها من الأمور الكبيرة ما يهدد الزواج، بل إن الأمور الصغيرة والثانوية وحتى التافهة تهدد الحياة الزوجية. فمثلاً في قول بولس في كورنثوس الأولى 28:7 "... وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ". فإن الحديث يدور عن مشاكل مختلفة، كبيرة أم صغيرة، وقد تحدث بين الزوجين. مثل اختلاف الأذواق في الطعام أو اللباس أو لون الأثاث، وحتى زيارات المعارف والأصدقاء، وطريقة معاملة الأولاد. وهذه الأمور يتم تجاوزها فقط في بالحب المتبادل والدائم. دعوني أقول هنا: لا يوجد زواج بدون مشاكل، والبطولة هي في كيفية التعامل مع هذه المشاكل. فهل تدمرنا أم ندمرها نحن ولا نعطي لإبليس أي مكان في حياتنا الزوجية والأسرية.*


*3. الزواج المسيحي السعيد هو الذي يسوده الاتصال والحوار الدائم بين الزوجين: وهذا يعني ببساطة أن على الزوج والزوجة أن يبذلا جهداً كافياً في الحديث مع بعضهما البعض وأن يصغيا لبعضهما البعض. فالحوار والحديث الصحي يعني الكلام والاستماع. أي أن يستمع الزوج عندما تتحدث الزوجة إليه، كذلك تستمع الزوجة عندما يتحدث زوجها معها.*
*يلاحظ في عالمنا اليوم أن الزوجة تجد أموراً كثيرة وملهيات لا حصر لها تمنعها من الحديث عن زوجها. فهي مشغولة في تنظيف البيت وطبخ الطعام وتصفيف شعرها والتسوق والعناية بالأولاد، طبعاً بالإضافة إلى العمل خارج البيت وزيارة الأهل، وبالتالي لا تجد الوقت للحديث مع زوجها. وبنفس الوقت، نجد الرجل يمضي وقته في العمل، أو في قراءة الصحف، وسماع الأخبار من جهاز التلفزيون، والحديث عن السياسة أو عن العمل أو الوضع العام، دون أن يجد وقتاً للحديث مع زوجته أو حتى أولاده. وهكذا يبدأ الإحساس بالوحدة يتغلغل إلى قلب كل من الرجل والمرأة مع أنهما يعيشان في بيت واحد. وتفقد حياتهما سحرها وبريقها، ويتسرب الملل إلى القلوب.*

*على الرجال والنساء أن ينتبهوا إلى حياتهم، وأن يسألوا أنفسهم: هل أتحدث مع الله بالصلاة، وأتحدث مع زوجتي في شؤون حياتنا المختلفة. في الواقع إن على الزوجين الانتباه لبعض الأمور الصغيرة التي تساعدها في العيش حياة زوجية سعيدة.*

*نصائح للزوجات:*
*
1) لا تخبري أحداً بما قاله زوجك لك بشكل خاص. فالحديث بين الزوج والزوجة يجب أن يبقى محصوراً بينهما.
2) انتبهي إلى زوجك وأصغِ باهتمام شديد عندما يتحدث عن أمور مهمة له أو مريحة ومسرّة له. أعطهِ الفرصة أن يعبر عن نفسه بكل تلقائية وفرح.
3) لا تقاطعي زوجك وهو يتحدث، وكذلك لا تخرجي باستنتاجات غريبة قبل أن يكمل حديثه ويوضّح فكرته بالكامل.
4) وضّحي لشريك حياتك أنك تفهمي وجهة نظره، حتى إن كنت لا تتفقي معه في الرأي، وكرري كلماته وأفكاره لكي يعلم أنك كنت مصغية.

* 
*نصائح للأزواج:*
*
1) اصرف وقت مع زوجتك لوحدكما، واستمع لما تريد أن تقوله لك.
2) امتدح زوجتك وانتبه جيداً إليها خصوصاً في محضر الآخرين.
3) انظر إلى زوجتك، واقترب منها عندما تتحدث إليك.  
4) خطط أن تصرف وقتاً مع زوجتك لوحدكما، دون وجود حتى الأولاد أو الأصدقاء أو الأقارب.
5) على الزوج أن يظهر محبته لزوجته بمجرد الاستماع إليها عندما تتكلم، فالإصغاء للزوجة يعني المحبة والاحترام. والإصغاء يجب أن يترافق مع النظر وتلاقي العيون. نقرأ في سفر التثنية 5:24 أن على الرجل أن "وَيَسُرُّ امْرَأَتَهُ التِي أَخَذَهَا". فواجب الرجل أن يسعد زوجته التي ارتبط معها برباط الزواج المقدّس.*
*إن علاقة الرجل بزوجته هي أهم من علاقتهما بأولادهما، لذلك على الزوجين أن يتحدثا مع بعضهما البعض وأن يكرسا وقتاً لبعضهما البعض.*

*مثال: أحياناً أعود متعباً إلى البيت وأجد زوجتي هيام تنظف البيت أو تجلي الأواني، فأدخل وأجلس دون انتباه منها، وأضطر أن أناديها: هيام، أرجوكِ، أتركي كل شيء فالعمل لن ينتهي، وتعالي اجلسي معي.*

*دعونا نتذكر مرة أخرى ما جاء في بداية الخليقة في سفر التكوين: نقرأ ست مرات قوله أن الله رأى ذلك أنه حسن أو جيد. وذلك عندما خلق كل شيء في الوجود، ولكنه قال مرة واحدة أن أمراً معيناً لم يكن حسناً أو جيداً وذلك في الحديث عن آدم حيث نقرأ: "وقال الرب الإله: ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده...". فالوحدة صعبة وليست جيدة، والزوج بحاجة إلى زوجته، وهي بحاجة إليه، وحتى تسود حياتهما السعادة فيجب أن:
1) يكون الرب يسوع مركز حياة الأسرة.
2) أن تسود المحبة المكرّسة والدائمة بينهما.
3) وأن يستمعا لبعضهما البعض، وأن تبقى قناة الاتصال مفتوحة باستمرار.*

*نحن بحاجة أن نصلي لكي يبارك الرب كل رجل وكل امرأة في الكنيسة. بحاجة أن نصلي أن يبارك الرب كل أسرة وكل زواج، فالكل بحاجة إلى معونة الرب، وبحاجة إلى قوة علوية من الله لكي يبقى الرب يسوع سيداً على حياتنا، ولكي تكون المحبة راسخة في الوجدان.*

*المحبة بين الزوجين تعني إن العلاقة الزوجية:
- ليست علاقة أخذ وأخذ – فأن تأخذ الزوجة من زوجها ما تريد فقط، وأن يأخذ الزوج من زوجته ما يريد. علاقة الأخذ هي علاقة مدمّرة.
- كذلك ليست علاقة أخذ وعطاء، لأن مثل هذه العلاقة تكون مخيّبة للآمال، فإذا فكّر الزوج أن يعطي زوجته مقابل ما أخذ منها، فإن ذلك يصبح مجرّد صفقة أو واجب وليس محبة حقيقية.*
*
- العلاقة المشبعة حقاً والتي تجسد محبة الله فعلاً في حياة الأسرة هي حياة العطاء المتبادل، فالرجل يعطي دون توقع الأخذ، والمرأة تعطي دون توقع الأخذ. وعندما يعطي كل من الرجل والمرأة أفضل ما عندهم لشريك الحياة، عندها فقط تملأ السعادة بيتهما.
- وإن فترت الحياة الزوجية، فلا نفسخ الزواج، بل نجدد العهود. فحتى الكنيسة: إن قل الحضور، هل تهرب وتأتي بدافع الشفقة والواجب، أم نعمل ونصلي من أجل جلب المزيد. الزواج ليس واجب بل تكريس، وبنفس المعنى الحضور إلى اجتماعات الكنيسة المختلفة ليس واجباً بل تكريس للرب.
* 
*بقلم القس: بسام بنورة*

*منقول للامانة*


----------



## Nemo (3 مايو 2010)

الموضوع حلو اوى ومفيد جدا وللأمانة حاولت اقتبس جزء اتكلم عنه لقيت الموضوع كله رائع واكتر من رائع بجد
وربنا يسهل احاول اطبقه بس لما اتجوز هههههههههه
بس كمان النصائح جميلة وماما دايما عندها ميزة ان بابا اهم واحد ف البيت اهم مننا بمعنى تهتم بكل واحد بس بابا مكانه هو بابا وبمجرد دخوله تنهى كل اعمال البيت وتحضر العشا وبقية الوقت الاهتمام بيه وتفضل جمبه.


----------



## Nemo (3 مايو 2010)

مقولتلكش ميرسى جدا جدا وربنا يعوضك ع الموضوع الرائع ويبارك فيك


----------



## petit chat (4 مايو 2010)

nemo قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى ومفيد جدا وللأمانة حاولت اقتبس جزء اتكلم عنه لقيت الموضوع كله رائع واكتر من رائع بجد
> وربنا يسهل احاول اطبقه بس لما اتجوز هههههههههه
> بس كمان النصائح جميلة وماما دايما عندها ميزة ان بابا اهم واحد ف البيت اهم مننا بمعنى تهتم بكل واحد بس بابا مكانه هو بابا وبمجرد دخوله تنهى كل اعمال البيت وتحضر العشا وبقية الوقت الاهتمام بيه وتفضل جمبه.



الاحلى مرورك نيمو 

وربنا يخليلك بابا وماما ويديم بينهم المحبة بنعمة يسوع 
يارب 

الرب يفرح قلبك وانشاللة لمل تتجوز تكون فى منتهى السعادة 
يارب 

سعيدة جدا بمرورك 
​


----------



## petit chat (4 مايو 2010)

nemo قال:


> مقولتلكش ميرسى جدا جدا وربنا يعوضك ع الموضوع الرائع ويبارك فيك


 

الشكر ليك على المرو ر 

الرب يفرح فلب الجميع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## petit chat (6 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ​


 
الاجمل مرورك الكريم 

الشكر ليك 

الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------

